# NEC Code questions



## roy167 (Mar 2, 2019)

This is a thread to ask NEC code related questions. 

Example16: What is the ampacityto size the feeder conductor if it supplies the following two motors?
1.One 7.5-hp, 230V, single-phase motor
2.One 5-hp, 230V, single-phase motor
Ans: Table 430.248 gives 40 A and 28 A as individual FLC of the two motors. Per Article 430.24, the feeder must be sized to 40x125%+28 = 78 A.
Size the conductor for 75 C terminals: Ans. 4 AWG (85A)

I would think the feeder conductor should be sized for 60C since it is less than 100 amps and motor design codes are not given. Can someone verify?


----------



## roy167 (Mar 3, 2019)

XHHW can be found in 75C and 90 C insulation.  This problem may have been solved using previous years code. According to 2017 code, does wet location mean 75C insulation? I have not been able to find that.


----------



## eatsleep (Mar 4, 2019)

roy167 said:


> View attachment 12644
> 
> 
> XHHW can be found in 75C and 90 C insulation.  This problem may have been solved using previous years code. According to 2017 code, does wet location mean 75C insulation? I have not been able to find that.


I think i remember reading somewhere that most of the terminal equipment is rated at 75C, so 75 C is chosen as its more common? I'm not completly sure on that, just wanted to provide some input


----------



## Sthabik PE (Mar 5, 2019)

roy167 said:


> This is a thread to ask NEC code related questions.
> 
> Example16: What is the ampacityto size the feeder conductor if it supplies the following two motors?
> 1.One 7.5-hp, 230V, single-phase motor
> ...






roy167 said:


> View attachment 12644
> 
> 
> XHHW can be found in 75C and 90 C insulation.  This problem may have been solved using previous years code. According to 2017 code, does wet location mean 75C insulation? I have not been able to find that.


If no other adjustments or correction factors are given use 75degC. You can see in NEC'17_Annex D Example D7 doing the same .


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Mar 14, 2019)

Purchase Tom Henrys book for NEC2017 it helps greatly.


----------

